# 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze ISC Suspension N1 Street Sport Coil Over Kits Available Now



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Cheaper alternative to the KW systems, and made here in the USA! 


2011+ Chevrolet Cruze ISC Suspension N1 Street Sport Coil Over Kit

The ISC N1 coilover is the optimum suspension tool for improved handling for your street or weekend track car. This product is perfect for someone looking for performance, adjustability (height and dampening) and other quality features.

Our self-manufactured ISC N1 allows us to have top grade quality control, and innovative R&D capabilities due to our in house/ self-made company dynamic. ISC has been present for over 12 years in Asia and Australia, which accomplished drift, road course, street enthusiasts and podiums alike. Over a decade of experience and feedback has allowed the ISC N1 to evolve into what it is today.

The ISC N1 Basic has all the great features of the regular N1 but has solid top plates instead of a camber plate/ pillowball application in the front. Many street enthusiasts do not need to have adjustable camber plates, so the Basic was made in order to simplify the product and eliminate any feature that may not be used for your average street car that is not going for track performance, or aggressive camber/ stance. The N1 Basic is also more affordable.

*Specs:*
* 6061 Aluminum
* Top Grade Hardware, Pillowball Bearings
* StreetSeal (TM) corrosion protectant technology
* Anodized Finish
* Light weight
* Large Adjustment Range

*Details:*
* SO9001:2000R Certified
* ARTC Certified
* 5 Year Warranty: All service, rebuilds and warranty support are done here in our USA facility. All custom coilover orders are hand assembled here in our New Hampshire location. ISC reaches to have some of the best customer service in the industry.

*32 Step Damper Adjustable:*
* Rebound/ Compression adjusted in unison via 32 step adjustment

*Piston Rod Design:*
* High rigidity steel piston rods
* Meets with race/sport standards
* Shafts are valved according to the spring rate you choose. A Shock Dyno is used to ensure quality and consistent results.

*Single Cylinder Design:*
* Larger cylinder and piston design to advance driving stability and dexterity. Mono-Tube damper with high pressure nitrogen.
* Threaded portion of shaft is powder coated then salt spray coated for optimum street durability.
* We suggest also using anti seize or other protective products when you install your coilovers for even further protection from the elements if you are exposed to snow and salt.

*Sports Spring:*
* Made from high quality SAE9254 steel
* Dyno tested over 500,000 times on compression inspection with less than 5% deformation.

*Fully Custom Spring Rates/Valving:* 
* Street Comfort, Street/Sport or Track/Race (spring rates vary depending on application, custom spring rates are available). 
* We understand each driver has unique demands are happy to offer you a custom set for your vehicle.

*Ride Height Adjustable:*
* Full length height adjustable- 3 inches or more on most applications.
* High quality T6061 aluminum alloy used for all adjustment locks to provide a lightweight design that holds spring and vehicle down force.

*Bound Adjustable with Separate Spring Locks.*
* Preload is separate from ride height; the lower you go the ride quality stays the same!

*Aluminum Brackets:*
* Made from T6061 aluminum alloy by organic shaping to lighten weight and increase handling performance.
* ISC Gold or Black anodized surface to help prevent inside corrosion and surface rust.
* Brake lines and mounting brackets are welded onto the bottom mounts in most applications for an OEM type installation and fitment.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just an FYI TTR posted this week that they have a few sets of Peddlers (IIRC) for $750. Just thought I would give you the heads up..


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

What's the spring rates on these compared to stock? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just an FYI TTR posted this week that they have a few sets of Peddlers (IIRC) for $750. Just thought I would give you the heads up..


Off topic but ****! In the pic, is your car setting on h&r springs? Is that it? Love how the car sets!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just an FYI TTR posted this week that they have a few sets of Peddlers (IIRC) for $750. Just thought I would give you the heads up..



Thanks for the heads up. They actually don't have them anymore, it was only for 1 set.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Is this a permanent price or intro/sales price?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> Is this a permanent price or intro/sales price?


Permanent pricing 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the heads up. They actually don't have them anymore, it was only for 1 set.


No prob Jerry, just wanted to make sure you knew about it.. I didn't realize it was just one set.. You and Ashely had helped me a TON with my data logs so I just wanted to help you out in return..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Off topic but ****! In the pic, is your car setting on h&r springs? Is that it? Love how the car sets!


Yes it is only on h&r's the reason the car looks so low is because I had 2 buddies in the car one weighs about 375ish and the other around 250 (yes they crammed in there).. Take all that weight out and the front sits at 26 1/4 and the rear is at 26 3/4.. They didn't settle as much as I would have liked and I want them lower.. 



That is with all the weight in the car..



This one I just walked outside and took a pic of..

Overall I am not happy with the results.. I see people that have the tire flush with the finder and some that are even tucking tire with only springs and here I am still with a gap..
Is there a bump stop or something that I can take out to get it lower without cutting or heating up the springs??


----------



## Pininfarina (Aug 31, 2012)

And What´s the best combination (springs only? or spring w/ shock absor all together) I wanna have soft suspensión 4 daily use? lower ride but with confort...Thxs 4 your recommendation...


----------



## Pininfarina (Aug 31, 2012)

this is Ur car? ....looks very cool!...I have a White one too with this wheels but hypersolver finish.If so, pls tell me about the handling & riding (daily)


----------

